# Potential 2000 Altima SE owner...questions questions questions



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

Lookin to get my first car and got eyes set on this 2000 Black Altima SE with 109,000km on it. 
Price is asking $6700 which i find reasonably fair. 

Now my main concern is...at this mileage with the Altima, are there any major maintaince that is gonna get me broke ??? Any common problems that i should look out for when im inspcting the vechicle ??

Please advise !!

Thankyou !!


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I would pull out all the spark plugs and check to see if there is oil on them if there is oil its the oil cover gasket seal. 

See if the car is running smoothly after you drive it about 20 mins and warm it up really good, if its not idling perfect it could be a intake manifold gasket. 

I would also check to see the condition of the belts, it seems to me at least like they didn't put on real high quality belts as I've seen pontiacs with perfect looking belts at 200k and mine look pretty rough for 100k and same year as the pontiac. 

Ontop of that just check the tires, brakes, check for leaks, and a smooth ride and you got a decent car.


----------



## tyzhet (Oct 18, 2006)

Is that a 109,000 KM or MI??. Have you checked Kbb and Edmunds?

My GXE has the same problem: the most-left spark plug has oil in it. My friend told me it's not a big deal, but dealer asked me for $400....


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeah, the intake manifold gasket is one of the high failure items for the 2000 Altima, so make sure it idles perfectly.


----------



## 2000SE-R (Dec 7, 2007)

its def a good car. i bought my 2000 se with 35000 miles for 8500 and its been pretty good the whole time. I did have to replace the trans at like 70000 tho. check my altima out on nissanclub. my name is the same as here.


----------

